# Interesting Tesla sightings



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

Went to a conference in Washington DC last week for a software company called Infor. Oracle (a competitor) wrapped two model Xs and were offering free rides to conference attendees. I took my first ride in a Model X!


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

Back from my conference this week, I saw this in a Taco Bell parking lot near work:


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

twm01 said:


> Went to a conference in Washington DC last week for a software company called Infor. Oracle (a competitor) wrapped two model Xs and were offering free rides to conference attendees. I took my first ride in a Model X!


Wow, harshly trolling the competition!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

twm01 said:


> Back from my conference this week, I saw this in a Taco Bell parking lot near work:


Rangers gotta eat! 

EDIT: and GREAT THREAD @twm01! I hope it keeps going with others sharing


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

EValuatED said:


> Wow, harshly trolling the competition!


Yeah, I thought it was in poor taste, but couldn't pass up the chance to ride in an X!


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

twm01 said:


> Yeah, I thought it was in poor taste, but couldn't pass up the chance to ride in an X!


I've always seen Oracle as pretty hard core on the sales side...


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Whole Foods. The future is here...


----------

